

Our Growth/Product data is now public - philiplindblom

Hey Guys.<p>We have chosen to make our Telemetry-Feed public, showing our  marketing, product and business related data.<p>We have chosen to do this is simply so that others can see what user-acquisition methods are effective when having just launched, are bootstrapping and growthhacking.<p>Learn from it! (if there&#x27;s anything to learn, we don&#x27;t know just yet as we have just started)<p>To see our data:<p>Simply go to telemetryalliance.com and click on &quot;Our Telemetry&quot; at the bottom of the page.<p>PLEASE NOTE:<p>Our sign ups are currently not showing any sign ups at all, simply because we haven&#x27;t started letting users in just yet, and we haven&#x27;t set up tracking for Beta Sign ups. I&#x27;ll make sure to fix this during the day.
======
philiplindblom
You can specify certain time intervals in which reports should be generated.

So far our most successful sources of user acquisition methods has been:

1\. Cold emailing 2\. Hacker News

And something else that I don't know about that generated 18 beta sign ups
from a number of rather high profile companies, one of them was Box.com - I
don't really know where those sign ups actually came from or how they heard of
TelemetryAlliance.

But my theory is that they were generated from Saasclub.com and then converted
into direct traffic.

...

------
Plugins24
That's interesting stuff, thanks for sharing

~~~
philiplindblom
You're very welcome.

